# Upright Fridge Freezer .... free to collector.



## Landsurfer (31 Oct 2021)

Perfect working order .... Excellent external condition, surplus to requirements ...
Free to collector
Rotherham, Junction 1 M18 ....


----------



## stephec (1 Nov 2021)

I didn't know that people collected white goods?

I'll get my coat.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Nov 2021)

I don't need one but stating that it's external condition is excellent, i'm left wondering what i looks like on the inside


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Nov 2021)

A young eastern european couple picked it up today in their 2004 Ford Galaxy ... So pleased to have a fridge freezer .... middle class cyclists can jog on ....


----------

